# Dan and Aaron have a chat (Part 2)



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Is now up, here: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Free-Extras/A-conversation-with-Dan-and-Aaron-pt-2.html


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I got a feeling it wasn't serious, but I would love to see a duology about the Alpha Legion - one side taken by Abnett the other by Dembski-Bowden, each perhaps from the viewpoint of one half of the Primarch (one covering Alpharius, the other Omegon if they split up during the Heresy or whatever). Yeah, now that would make me a happy bunny.

:chuffed:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome stuff.

Im with COTE would be cool! and pretty epic.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dan's talk of a Tyranid Invasion book would be very awesome, plus I like what he has said about it being a standalone novel. In series its pretty obvious that some characters will not die, and in a standalone you can never tell who will die and who wont.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Im certainly in favour of a stand-alone novel detailing the fall of Navigators and other ''normal'' Terrans during the period between the Dropsite-Massacre and the Siege of Terra itself; A Shakespeare-esque tragedy would narrate the Heresy`s impact upon ordinary citizens, and show the harsh division of loyalties, within -- as already show in False God`s -- the rather Rennaisance-like Terran society during the Great Crusade. Such said, I doubt it would fit within comfortably within the prevailent Astartes-based theme of the series thus far, without including various other elements. Perhaps a Trilogy of perspectives from Daemons/Imperial Army/Citizens? Just to fill that stark void within the Heresy`s chronology and provide differing views?

I would like a duology on the Alpha-Legion and their concflict with the White Scars and Son`s of Russ, though would still like to see something on Perturabo`s cleansing of Olympia soon...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

While a Daemon novel would be amazing sadly it can never be. A novel from the perspective of Daemons cannot be written as they are too 'alien'.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> While a Daemon novel would be amazing sadly it can never be. A novel from the perspective of Daemons cannot be written as they are too 'alien'.


Perhaps, however -- As I do believe _Nemesis_ will sport -- Daemons _can_ be included within the Heresy, when ''aided'' plot-wise by characters such as Erebus and other Chaos-seduced Astartes.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

They can be included, and maybe small segments wrote from their view like in _Hammer of Daemons_, but to write an entire novel from a Daemon's POV would be exhausting to both writer and readers. Daemons see things in a light that even Eldar cannot comprehend, to put that in written form would be a true challenge for any author, even Dan Abnett may not be up to the challenge.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

These guys are hilours together . As a book from a daemons veiw, that would be cool if it could be pulled off (would have to be a daemon of tzeentch since a Krone daemon would be screaming BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!! the whole book). A hersey novel told from a daemons POV... i cant say if i think that either authors could do it (i cant really think of any author being able to do that). I think if a group of authors could do that and work togeter without killing each other then i think that would bring awesome to a whole new level. a nid invasion book writin by ABD... bring it on. Hopefully we will get to see some of that in The first hertic (daemons) but as for a whole book... on a scale of one to ten the chances of that happeing (with good resaults) are a 3 at best.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

A book on a daemons exploits in the mortal and to a degree warp. Maybe a book on the travels of the changeling or what have you?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm an Anthology of short stories about the Daemonic Pacts across the universe gone wrong. Stories about mortals across the galaxy who have made deals with Daemons, and telling how they inevitably turn bad.

Like the story of the Imperial Commander who sold his seven daughter's souls for aid, a Keeper of Secrets appeared and answered his prayer for something that would end the battle. Receiving a mechanical device he activated it only for a squad of Dark Angel Terminators to teleport in and gun him down, ending the battle. And then The Changeling left, its boredom sated.


----------

